
Dear Silicon Valley: A sous-vide is not a crockpot - moonka
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/dear-silicon-valley-a-sous-vide-is-not-a-slow-cooker/
======
moonka
I've had an Anova for about a year. We use it a couple times a week. I've had
a hard time getting fish and lamb chops cooked correctly, and this makes it
easy. I also use it for steaks and chicken breasts. I buy them in bulk, and
divide them up with seasoning into individual sized portions. Roast some
veggies for the size, and it's great for a busy weeknight. I've also found
meatballs to be excellent with sauce, so I freeze it as well and then just
have to boil noodles.

